# Video Game Worlds Collide?!



## mbcrazed (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Tempers! If you could have two Video Game characters from any genre of games Collide, who would they be and why? And Why do you think they would work well as a team? My opinion is having Sora from Kingdom Hearts and Link from The Legend of Zelda series. Think about it, two people with swords/blades, have amazing courage, and have pretty nice looking get-ups! Pretty Sweet! Plus, I wouldn't mind a Master Sword Key Blade!  Thanks for the responses Tempers!~


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'd like to see a fusion between Dancing Stage and Tekken, so I can kick the f*&k out of Justin Bieber.


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 5, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> I'd like to see a fusion between Dancing Stage and Tekken, so I can kick the f*&k out of Justin Bieber.


Bahahah! I like it! xD


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 5, 2013)

Portal and Half-Life (Chell and Gordon Freeman).

'Nuff said.


----------



## Kirihara (Apr 5, 2013)

So hard to answer, i have so many fave characters!
Um...................*thinking*

EDIT: Would make a strange duo but Yuri Hyuga (Shadow Hearts) and Viktor (Suikoden)


----------



## Chary (Apr 5, 2013)

The wacky crossover I imagined already happened. Marvel VS Capcom 3U. You can play as Phoenix Wright, and literally throw evidence, and point your enemy to death. It's hilarious.


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 5, 2013)

Chary said:


> The wacky crossover I imagined already happened. Marvel VS Capcom 3U. You can play as Phoenix Wright, and literally throw evidence, and point your enemy to death. It's hilarious.


 
Wow?! Really?!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 5, 2013)

A Mario and Sonic crossover! That totally wouldn't be a casual mini-game suck-fest at all!



Spoiler: It's a secret to everybody!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2013)

Ratchet and Clank/Resistance: Fall of Man.

Think about it.

EDIT: I'm also up for Jak and Daxter/Uncharted. Somebody needs to make this happen.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 5, 2013)

Castlevanias Dracula and the green dinosaur from Bubble Bobble.
They be solving some mysterious criminal cases in a point and click adventure while being painfully aware of being in a point and click crossover game.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm really tempted to ask dota and lol players which of their favorite champs/heroes want to make out/team up with each other.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 6, 2013)

Zelda and Halo... Cortana and Fi can have a really hot digital-fetish LESBIAN MAKEOUT SESSION!!!


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Ratchet and Clank/Resistance: Fall of Man.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> EDIT: I'm also up for Jak and Daxter/Uncharted. Somebody needs to make this happen.


Stuff just got real!


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 6, 2013)

*cough* Smash Bros. *cough*


But in all seriousness, it's been a long time since I'd decided that metroids are really pokemon.


Spoiler: Baby Metroid is evolving ...










It seems obviously a bug type but it's hard to tell what other type(s) it would be because life sucking attacks spread across too many pokemon types for them to learn them all AND have the ability to shoot electric bolts AND breathe fire AND learn clamp.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 7, 2013)

999 & Monkey island...if for nothing else, to see how Guybrush Threepwood would go about on that sinking ship.
C&C & starcraft: it cannot be but the best RTS game ever...
Serious Sam & Duke nukem: if one campy wisecracking protagonist isn't enough...
Uncharted & Tomb raider: kind of obvious, but I'm throwing it out nonetheless (haven't played either game much. or at all).
Mario & Kirby: I'm better at platforming than my girlfriend. This way, she can avoid the ravines and lava while I can still play. 
Sim city farmville edition: oops...did I just spill EA's future goal here? 




Oh, and one that just looks too adorable to pass: Zelda with a portal gun.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 7, 2013)

Pokemon VS Digimon


----------



## The_Hulkster (Apr 7, 2013)

Pac-man and pong.

Try to win with that one.


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 7, 2013)

Not originally video game universes but I always thought it would be intersting to make a Homeworld mod that would be Star Trek vs Star Wars.


----------



## ilman (Apr 7, 2013)

Final Fantasy x Disney
Oh wait...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 7, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Portal and Half-Life (Chell and Gordon Freeman).
> 
> 'Nuff said.


This. Though with a little bit of trickery, you can play HL2 maps on Portal with the portal gun. It's pretty fun fucking enemies over with the portal gun.


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 7, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts!


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Apr 7, 2013)

Phoenix Wright ∪ Touch Detective
Jak + Daxter ∪ Ratchet + Clank
Doki Doki Majo Shinpan ∪ Duel Love
Pokémon ∪ (Digimon ∪/∩ Telefang) (or any other member of the 'battling pet' family, really)


----------



## tbgtbg (Apr 7, 2013)

Simon Belmont in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 7, 2013)

Duke Nukem vs Monster Hunter


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 7, 2013)

Super Mario Bros.

and

Yume Kōjō: Doki Doki Panic

because that must = win...right?


----------



## 2ndApex (Apr 7, 2013)

Project X Zone Universe and Smash Universe.

HHHHNNNNGGGGG


----------



## Gahars (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, guys, I've got one - Super _Smosh_ Bros!

Ha ha ha ha ha please kill me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd like to see the Kingdom Hearts franchise and a bus collide.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 7, 2013)

Monster Hunter x Phantasy Star Online x Gods Eater x Soul Sacrifice


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 7, 2013)

xenoblade chronicles X monster hunter.


----------



## tofast4u (Apr 7, 2013)

Always wanted to have my two favorite games together, Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 8, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> Duke Nukem vs Monster Hunter


Woah! Wouldn't that be an equal?


----------



## mbcrazed (Apr 8, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> Always wanted to have my two favorite games together, Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton


Professor and his solving magic skills! -_-


----------



## DaniPoo (Apr 8, 2013)

mbcrazed said:


> Woah! Wouldn't that be an equal?


I imagine myself playing as Duke Nukem in a monster hunter game, only that I wont carve any material from the monsters (Dont need to Duke is too badass) I rip their heads off and shit in their necks wile I whistle the Duke Nukem main theme instead xD


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 8, 2013)

persona x tales of x final fantasy


----------



## DS1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Yasuo from Kenka Banchou and Kunio from River City Ransom


----------



## Walker D (Apr 8, 2013)

Animal Crossing x Duke Nukem

so much things would happen..


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 8, 2013)

Vector Man and Mega Man with a possibility to fuse them. Now Mega Vector Man has 2 blasters!


----------



## Maxternal (Apr 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> xenoblade chronicles X monster hunter.


sounds like "X"


----------



## xwatchmanx (Apr 8, 2013)

Kirby, Kid Icarus, Yoshi, and Pac-Man.

IN THE BATTLE OF THE GLUTTONS, WHO WILL WIN????

Edit: Also, Mega Man and The Legend of Zelda. The game would be epic, but you know what? You would never know because in this hypothetical scenario, Nincapco hates the series and refuses to make any games for it.


----------



## NukaCamz (Apr 11, 2013)

On the point of Freeman(Half-Life)/Chell(Portal).  A portal gun/gravity gun mix? I just pooed a little.


----------

